# Interested in Vietnam Era Special Operations Dogs of War



## Tiger_Goosebark (May 26, 2011)

I've looked around a bit on the forum and found snippets here and there, but I'm looking for information on the Dogs of War used by US Special Forces during Vietnam.

If anyone has seen the Korean, generally silent film Spring Summer Fall Winter & Spring, I'm working on a similar screen play.

Without giving away too much, the story would solely follow "Sam" a GSD left behind. A surplus of war as he tries to survive on his own in post war Vietnam.

If you'd like to leave it on the open forum that's all well and good, if not, please PM me. 

I'd really appreciate the help and history.

V/R

TheGoose


----------



## x SF med (May 26, 2011)

a 45 second film - the chopper takes off and the locals run up and turn him into dinner.   Sorry, not being flippant, just truthful.


----------



## Tiger_Goosebark (May 26, 2011)

Roger, I figured as much was true. I'm not really looking for any aftermath insight. Sort of just the role war dogs played in group during the war. It's sort of a small part of the overall screenplay, but I don't want to fill it full of historical inaccuracies. I'm a GSD owner/trainer and overall fan of the breed. The concept is more or less a final farewell to friends left behind, and a nod to the spirit and loyalty of war dogs.


----------



## Manolito (May 26, 2011)

http://www.uswardogs.org/
This may help.
Bill


----------



## Tiger_Goosebark (May 27, 2011)

> http://www.uswardogs.org/
> This may help.



Thanks Bill, I'll look around on there and see if I can get in contact with some of their members.


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 27, 2011)

You might find a bit if you start looking at Tracking teams in Vietnam that used scent dogs in conjunction with VTs.  I know theres a really detailed site but can't remember the name.


----------

